
Election Time - What it means to be an American - melonakos
http://www.melonakos.com/2010/10/27/election_time/
======
apl
From a European perspective, this stuff is deeply disturbing. I'm not entirely
sure what the blogger's stance is, but I have some hope left that he's going
for irony here.

~~~
hga
I doubt he's going for irony, but like the US Ruling Class (a current favorite
term for them is the "Gentry Class") there's no particular reason to expect
you, a European, to understand American Exceptionalism.

They and you weren't taught it, and therefore without some research you're not
going to be able to comprehend what's going on over here, what this latest
Great Awakening labeled the Tea Parties is all about, etc.

Although if you think about what America did _and didn't_ do in WWII and
afterwords in Europe you might get a few clues (e.g. compare our "Empire" to
any other in history).

